# John Lawton (john Taylor Bennett)



## john taylor bennett (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello...can anyone give me a 'potted history of SMITH & Co of Lowestoft and more importantly the career, Reg No etc of 'SUFFOLK PUNCH / HATHERLEIGH, now moored in Scarborough


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello John
Suffolk Punch LT395 Official Number 302400 Built 1961 at Lowestoft 202tons Gross 60 tons Net Owned by Smalls of Lowestoft and sold in 1974 to Putfords.
Renamed Hatherleigh.
Regards
Dave
More info. at the website below.

http://www.scarborougheveningnews.co.uk/news/Historic-deepsea-trawler-returns-to.5117821.jp


----------



## john taylor bennett (Oct 27, 2009)

*John lawton*

Many thanks, Dave....My main area is the Whitby fleet, so am 'out of my depth below hull!!!!....Greatly appreciated, she is still a good looking vessel...Yours Aye...John


----------

